
Toronto startup is changing how you send money globally - abhiraheja
https://www.remitr.com/blog/how-does-remittance-work/
======
wtmt
Here, "you" is a person in Canada, US or UAE (with early access). So it's not
really global from one side of this equation! There's plenty of space for such
flat fee and low cost disruptions to send money _from other countries_ to
countries like Canada, US, UK, etc. But there don't seem to be any good enough
players for this (because maybe it's not as easy a thing to setup?). For
example, sending money _from India_ to one of these countries is quite
expensive even when going through the so called cheapest players (mainly money
changers; banks charge an arm and a leg). Taxes aside (which cannot be
changed), the exchange rates are quite poor and the additional transaction
rates are high.

------
elliekelly
How is this permitted into or out of the U.S. under AML regulations? Remitr
doesn't appear to be registered with the Treasury as an MSB.

